# Lucy's first time at the beach!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She *LOVED* it, and did very well considering she has only been off the lead 5 times or so. Freuchie is staying until Tuesday, so it was an easy way of tiring him out too!

Sorry for so many photos, but, well, you know me!
Beach! - YouTube

My Dad would go nuts if he saw this, he doesn't even like dogs in the boot of the car, let alone on the seats!

Freuchie on the way to the beach! by Niseag, on Flickr

You ready Lucy?

013 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


018 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


024 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


026 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


029 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


030 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


032 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


037 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


040 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


042 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


044 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


048 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


051 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


053 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


055 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


056 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


058 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


062 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


066 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


069 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


074 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


081 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


080 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


084 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

This is a rubbish photo, but I love it

086 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


091 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


096 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


099 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

This one reminds me of Maddy's first time at the beach (Maddy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!)

101 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


104 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Find it Freuchie!

109 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


112 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Then Lucy ran away, and had to be captured

121 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


136 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Then she ran away again, to meet a grumpy terrier and Dally

138 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


142 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Then Freuchie lost the blue ball - bummed about that as it was a good ball!

145 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


150 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

More...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

153 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Then my sisters friend turned up, with her GSD pup, Staci.

160 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


161 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


162 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And can you see the most tired one? Flat out on her side!

205 by Niseag, on Flickr

Hope you liked seeing them all, there's more on Flickr and Facebook.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

A greyhound in the water?!  I hope you kept your receipt - you've got a faulty one there  

Fantastic pictures, your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SixStar said:


> A greyhound in the water?!  I hope you kept your receipt - you've got a faulty one there
> 
> Fantastic pictures, your dogs are beautiful.


I've had *two* faulty ones now! I think someone needs to tell them they don't do wet :arf::arf:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Great pics of some very happy looking dogs, such a beautiful beach too.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

On the car she look very excited already, great to see they had a blast!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

How did I miss these.

Lovely scenery,gorgeous dogs,fantastic photography,


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic piccies! Made me want to jump in the car and head to the beach! Xx


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

wow talk about beautiful photos what a talent!

Beautiful beach too - where is it?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lisaj said:


> wow talk about beautiful photos what a talent!
> 
> Beautiful beach too - where is it?


Thank you 

The beach is Oldshoremore Beach, by Kinlochbervie in Sutherland. It's just down the road from my house. This is is

Oldshoremore Beach by Niseag, on Flickr

And best of all, we are so remote, there is rarely any people on it!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful beach and amazing pictures  

The dogs look so happy!


----------

